# esperienze con xorg-1.8 e drivers vari

## lucapost

Ho da poche ore aggiornato a xorg-1.8, rimuovendo hald dal mio notebbok.

Il problema che si presenta è che non funge il "touch" sul touchpad, o meglio il comportamento analogo al classimo "premi il tasto sinistro".

Nella cartella xorg.conf.d sono presenti i seguenti files:

```
#> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 

#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "XkbLayout" "it"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

#Section "InputClass"

#        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

#        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

#       Driver "evdev"

#EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

```
#> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass"

Identifier "touchpad"

   Driver "synaptics"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.20"  

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.80"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0040" 

EndSection
```

dove sbaglio? qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## mrfree

Lasciando così come sono i file in conf.d prova incollando in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics-all"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        Option "FastTaps" "1"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

A me funge tutto correttamente ora

----------

## lucapost

Ho risolto grazie, queste sono le modifiche apportate:

```
#> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass" 

   Identifier "synaptics-all" 

   Driver "synaptics" 

   Option "SHMConfig" "on" 

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on" 

   Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on" 

   Option "TapButton1" "1" 

   Option "TapButton2" "2" 

   Option "TapButton3" "3" 

   Option "FastTaps" "1" 

   Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1" 

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1" 

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.20"  

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.80"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0040" 

MatchIsTouchpad "on" 

EndSection 
```

----------

## cloc3

questo post è leggermente  ot, rispetto al titolo del topic.

perciò propongo a lucapost, di cambiare il titolo   :Laughing:  , con uno che permetta di usare il thread come raccolta di esperienze sul nuovo xorg-server.

subito dopo la migrazione, ho incontrato un ritardo strano nei click sul menù principale di firefox, che rende l'applicazione pressoché inusabile.

è stato inutile ricompilare il programma o rimuovere la cartella .mozilla.

il ritardo coinvolge esclusivamente il menù principale, e nessuno degli altri pulsanti.

lanciato da linea di comando, si osserva, ad ogni il seguente output:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ firefox 

Fontconfig error: "local.conf", line 73: not well-formed (invalid token)

socket(): Famiglia dell'indirizzo non gestita dal protocollo

socket(): Famiglia dell'indirizzo non gestita dal protocollo

```

sto cercando di capire di quale socket si tratti e/o, quale protocollo dovrei modificare.

edit: aggiungo un o stralcio dell'output di strace -fe open firefox >output.txt 2>&1:

```

...

[pid 20754] open("/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so", O_RDONLY) = 59

Process 20758 attached

Process 20753 detached

socket(): Famiglia dell'indirizzo non gestita dal protocollo

Process 21823 attached (waiting for parent)

Process 21823 resumed (parent 20754 ready)

[pid 21823] open("/proc/self/fd", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 54

Process 20754 suspended

[pid 21823] open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

...

```

e di strace -fe socket firefox >output.txt 2>&1:

```

[pid  8559] socket(PF_NETLINK, SOCK_RAW, 0) = 54

[pid  8554] socket(PF_INET6, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = -1 EAFNOSUPPORT (Address family not supported by protocol)

socket(): Famiglia dell'indirizzo non gestita dal protocollo

Process 8674 attached

Process 8554 suspended

Process 8677 attached

Process 8679 attached (waiting for parent)

Process 8677 detached

Process 8679 resumed (parent 8674 ready)

[pid  8679] socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0) = 3

```

----------

## cloc3

questo baco sembra proprio strano.

ho provato il downgrade a xorg-1.7, ma non ha giovato.

ci ho fatto un baco specifico, ma sembra che il povero sviluppatore non sappia esattamente che pesci prendere, per capire dove ho pasticciato.

----------

## devilheart

vedi che succede a mettere xorg instabile?   :Very Happy: 

comunque l'errore della famiglia di protocolli non supportata riguarda ipv6

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> vedi che succede a mettere xorg instabile?  
> 
> 

 

carogna! è così che si aiutano gli amici?

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque l'errore della famiglia di protocolli non supportata riguarda ipv6

 

lo dice anche Patrik Osgnach.

il fatto è che, nel mio sistema, ipv6 centra come i cavoli a merenda.

delle due l'una: o nella mia /etc c'è un'impostazione sbagliata che mi sfugge, oppure veramente c'è qualche piccolo errore nel codice di firefox. tieni conto che firefox è l'unico programma che mi dà quella noia.

----------

## devilheart

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> lo dice anche Patrik Osgnach.

 che sono io   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> il fatto è che, nel mio sistema, ipv6 centra come i cavoli a merenda.
> 
> delle due l'una: o nella mia /etc c'è un'impostazione sbagliata che mi sfugge, oppure veramente c'è qualche piccolo errore nel codice di firefox. tieni conto che firefox è l'unico programma che mi dà quella noia.

 il messaggio di errore si riferisce chiaramente all'impossibilità di aprire un socket ipv6, il che mi fa pensare che quell'errore non c'entra col problema che riscontri

----------

## djinnZ

FF compilato o binario? Potrebbe essere che ipv6 è stato incluso di default (e quindi te lo risolvi a manina... di about:config network.dns.disableIPv6 a true)

Quando avrò finito con le bestemmie per l'ennesimo alimentatore fulminato ho quasi voglia di provare, hal lo ho sempre avvertito come un'oppressione alle gonadi.

passando alla 1.8 quindi posso impostare globalmente -hal e togliermelo dalle p... o no?

----------

## oRDeX

I did it   :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> passando alla 1.8 quindi posso impostare globalmente -hal e togliermelo dalle p... o no?

 si se non lo usi per altro

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> (e quindi te lo risolvi a manina... di about:config network.dns.disableIPv6 a true)
> 
> 

 

porc.

pensavo già di esserti debitore per mezzo boccale di gassosa.

e invece la tua opzione non risolve le cose, nè impostata a true nè a false (default).

il firefox balordo è quello compilato.

----------

## oRDeX

ma una cosa non mi è chiara, forse perchè ho letto male i precedenti post: Il messaggio di errore di famiglia non supportata ti compare ogni volta che apri il menù? o compare solo in fase di avvio?

----------

## djinnZ

Compilato mi pare strano, dove diavolo si è andato a pescare gli header e le librerie per l'ipv6?

Che il supporto ipv6 provochi problemi di rallentamento sui sistemi dove è supportato è documentato (da li il tip che ti ho riportato, valido per il binario, su tutti gli os).

Qualcosaltro di strano per ipv6?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Compilato mi pare strano, dove diavolo si è andato a pescare gli header e le librerie per l'ipv6?
> 
> 

 

anche a me.

nel mio sistema non dovrebbe avere nulla a che vedere con ipv6.

come potrei fare per verificarlo?

----------

## devilheart

gli strumenti per compilare programmi ipv6 sono distribuiti tra glibc e linux-headers

per sicurezza io ho messo -ipv6 in make.conf

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per sicurezza io ho messo -ipv6 in make.conf

 

rabbia. anch'io.

proverò a ricompilare quei pacchetti.

va detto che sto usando l'ultima versione delle glibc:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -pv linux-headers glibc --nodeps

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1  USE="gd (multilib) nls -debug -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB

```

----------

## djinnZ

Giusto per sicurezza (io ho ipv6 quindi non posso verificare e sono ancora in emergenza) nel kernel tutto il supporto ipv6 è disabilitato?

o prova ad aggiungere ipv6.disable=1 alla linea di start del kernel (forse dovrebbe essere possibile anche via sysctl ma non posso verificare).

----------

## mrfree

cloc3... ora che ci faccio caso ho anche io questo genere di problema e lo stesso messaggio d'errore in .xsession-error   :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> cloc3... ora che ci faccio caso ho anche io questo genere di problema e lo stesso messaggio d'errore in .xsession-error  

 

 :Very Happy: 

Magico!!!

allora non ho le traveggole!

per cortesia, fai un report di conferma su bugzilla.

suppongo che anche tu abbia ipv6 disattivato nel kernel.

suppongo anche che, riprendendo a rovescio l'idea di djinnZ, il difetto possa essere aggirato attivando, anziché disattivando, il supporto ad ipv6 nel kernel.

dopo ci provo e faccio relazione.

----------

## oRDeX

Ma io non capisco il problema....firefox precompilato avrà di default il supporto a ipv6, quindi cercherà di bindarci qualcosa probabilmente....non avendo però il supporto nel kernel spara fuori quel messaggio. Ma che c'è di strano?

Siete sicuri che quel messaggio sia collegato al rallentamento? mrfree anche tu hai rallentamenti nell'interazione con il menù di firefox?

----------

## cloc3

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Ma che c'è di strano?

 

nulla.

solo che firefox è inusabile.

da me, non serve a nulla disabilitare l'uso di ipv6, cambiando i default in about:config.

e con questo i bachi sono due.

mrfree sostiene di avere lo stesso tipo di problema, non solo lo stesso tipo di messaggio.

il problema è il ritardo nell'uso del menu.

spero comunque che lui ripassi a confermare quanto dico su bugzilla.

purtroppo non ho potuto ancora fare un test con un kernel abilitato all'ipv6, comunque non è accettabile che un'applicazione dia fastidi all'utente per il fatto che ipv6 non è abilitato nel kernel.

infatti , firefox è l'unico programma a mostrare questo comportamento.

----------

## oRDeX

Hai perfettamente ragione...

scusa lo scetticismo di prima, ma avere un menù che rallenta per il supporto ipv6 non attivo mi sembrava un tantino strano   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## djinnZ

Stiamo parlando di FF compilato, non del precompilato.

Sulla mia macchina ho ipv6 (ma non ho configurato nulla perchè non trovo mai il tempo di applicarmi) e quindi non posso fare da paragone ma il rallentamento c'è su tutti i sistemi; pare che vada sempre e comunque a cercare di usare prima ipv6.

Se è attivo ma non configurato ff di quando in quando si blocca (caso windozz rel 3.6.3, finestra bianca e bloccata per qualche secondo), se c'è solo il loopback configurato su linux funziona decentemente.

Mi sovviene: sempre nella conf del kernel non è che è attiva per errore qualche opzione relativa al tunnel ipv4-ipv4? (sono ancora impossibilitato a verificare)

----------

## Apetrini

Mi sembra ovvio che l'aggiornamento a xorg-server-1.8 è solo un abbaglio, probabilmente è stato qualche altro "aggiornamento" a causare il bug.

Sarebbe bene controllare i log per vedere cosa** è stato aggiornato.

Io ho xorg-server-1.8 e non riscontro il bug segnalato.

Forse partire dalle dipendenze di firefox puo aiutare (sempre guardando i log su cosa è stato aggiornato; sempre che si riesca a sapere con precisione da quando si è presentato il problema)

```

ape@ariel ~ $ paludis -qD =www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.3::gentoo

* =www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.3::gentoo

    gentoo:                  3.6.3* {:0} 

    Homepage:                http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

    Description:             Firefox Web Browser

    Herds:                   mozilla

    Use flags:               alsa -bindist -custom-optimization dbus -gnome java libnotify startup-notification -system-sqlite -wifi linguas: -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW Build Options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Build dependencies:      

            >=sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1

            >=dev-libs/nss-3.12.4

            >=dev-libs/nspr-4.8

            >=app-text/hunspell-1.2

            system-sqlite? (

                >=dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r2[fts3,secure-delete]

            )

            alsa? (

                media-libs/alsa-lib

            )

            >=x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8[X]

            x11-libs/pango[X]

            wifi? (

                net-wireless/wireless-tools

            )

            libnotify? (

                >=x11-libs/libnotify-0.4

            )

            ~net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.3[java=,wifi=,libnotify=,system-sqlite=]

            java? (

                >=virtual/jdk-1.4

            )

            dev-util/pkgconfig

            x11-libs/libXrender

            x11-libs/libXt

            x11-libs/libXmu

            >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

            dev-util/pkgconfig

            x11-libs/libXrender

            x11-libs/libXt

            x11-libs/libXmu

            >=media-libs/jpeg-7

            dev-libs/expat

            app-arch/zip

            app-arch/unzip

            >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.6

            >=dev-libs/glib-2.8.2

            >=x11-libs/pango-1.10.1

            >=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.0

            gnome? (

                >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3

                >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1

                >=gnome-base/gconf-2.16.0

                >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0

            )

            dbus? (

                >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72

            )

            startup-notification? (

                >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8

            )

            !<x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2

            >=x11-libs/cairo-1.6.0

            || (

                =sys-devel/automake-1.11*

                =sys-devel/automake-1.10*

            )

            =sys-devel/autoconf-2.1*

            >=sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b

            app-arch/unzip

            java? (

                >=dev-java/java-config-2.1.9-r1

            )

    Run dependencies:        

            >=sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1

            >=dev-libs/nss-3.12.4

            >=dev-libs/nspr-4.8

            >=app-text/hunspell-1.2

            system-sqlite? (

                >=dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r2[fts3,secure-delete]

            )

            alsa? (

                media-libs/alsa-lib

            )

            >=x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8[X]

            x11-libs/pango[X]

            wifi? (

                net-wireless/wireless-tools

            )

            libnotify? (

                >=x11-libs/libnotify-0.4

            )

            ~net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.3[java=,wifi=,libnotify=,system-sqlite=]

            java? (

                >=virtual/jre-1.4

            )

            x11-libs/libXrender

            x11-libs/libXt

            x11-libs/libXmu

            >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

            x11-libs/libXrender

            x11-libs/libXt

            x11-libs/libXmu

            >=media-libs/jpeg-7

            dev-libs/expat

            app-arch/zip

            app-arch/unzip

            >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.6

            >=dev-libs/glib-2.8.2

            >=x11-libs/pango-1.10.1

            >=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.0

            gnome? (

                >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3

                >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1

                >=gnome-base/gconf-2.16.0

                >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0

            )

            dbus? (

                >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72

            )

            startup-notification? (

                >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8

            )

            !<x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2

            >=x11-libs/cairo-1.6.0

            java? (

                >=dev-java/java-config-2.1.9-r1

            )

```

(vi ho risparmato il SRC_URI perché è lungo a causa delle lingue.)

Un' altra cosa da dire è che potrebbe benissimo essere un problema di font...

@cloc3: vedo che c'è qualche problema nella configurazione di fontconfig, perché non hai provato a correggere il problema prima di battere altre strade ?

eselect dovrebbe aiutarti...

Per quanto mi riguarda firefox lanciato da terminale funziona correttamente ma non scrive nessun tipo di messaggio sullo stesso.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Edit: già che ci siete, un occhio al tema gtk non guasterebbe.

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Mi sembra ovvio che l'aggiornamento a xorg-server-1.8 è solo un abbaglio
> 
> 

 

questo è un fatto acclarato in precedenza.

purtroppo, oramai mi sono agganciato al thread di lucapost, e solo un moderatore potrebbe effettuare lo split.

il bug dipende esclusivmanente da ipv6.

ho trovato finalmente il tempo per aggiungere il supporto ipv6 al mio kernel e il difetto è sparito.

come oramai tutti avevamo intuito, è possibile riattivarlo con il semplice comando sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1, digitato senza neppure scaricare l'istanza di firefox corrente.

non credo che ci siano correlazioni con i font. quello segnalato da Apetrini è un difetto di configurazione che mi trascino pigramente da anni.

il suggerimento di usare eselect non mi ha portato fortuna.

non vorrei però appesantire ulteriormente il thread con un secondo fuori tema. quando mi deciderò ad affrontare la cosa, aprirò un mio thread separato.

vado a raccontare tutto su bugzilla.

edit:

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma io non capisco il problema...
> 
> 

 

anche tu hai delle buone ragioni.

in effetti, il problema è nato principalmente dalla lentezza mia (e degli sviluppatori gentoo, detto sottovoce) nella lettura corretta dell'output di strace.

di conseguenza, abbiamo coinvolto il forum in una lunga sequenza di ricerche alla caccia di un improbabile difetto di configurazione.

l'intera vicenda avrebbe potuto immediatamente essere archiviata con l'etichetta appropriata:

un piccolo bug che ammette un semplice workaround.

ma è spesso così. una sola piccola ingenuità può rendere le cose molto più divertenti.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il bug dipende esclusivmanente da ipv6.
> 
> ho trovato finalmente il tempo per aggiungere il supporto ipv6 al mio kernel e il difetto è sparito.
> ...

 

Io non riesco a (ri)produrre il problema disabilitando ipv6; sul mio sistema non fa alcuna differenza... firefox funziona bene come al solito.

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Io non riesco a (ri)produrre il problema disabilitando ipv6.

 

forse i nostri sistemi sono diversi perché io ho compilato tutti i pacchetti con la USE -ipv6.

però non avrei tanta voglia di aggiungere quella flag per fare una verifica.

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però non avrei tanta voglia di aggiungere quella flag per fare una verifica.

 

invece ho provato.

è proprio così.

----------

## Apetrini

Ottimo.

Speriamo sia la profilazione definitiva del problema.

Sarebbe il caso di provare a correggere il titolo del post e(se si riesce) del bug, in quanto xorg non esiste come pacchetto, esiste xorg-x11(un meta package deprecato) e xorg-server.

Non vorrei sembrare eccessivamente pignolo ma ne va della bontà delle ricerche.

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarebbe il caso di provare a correggere il titolo del post

 

 :Laughing: 

c'è un pirla che ci ha già pensato prima.

adesso possiamo solo sperare in uno split dei mod.

per il topic, è un problema dei developer.

tuttavia, non sono sicuro che questo bug sarà mai curato.

il fatto stesso che abbiano insistito così a lungo nel sostenere di non saper riprodurre il fenomeno è significativo.

staremo a vedere.

----------

## Apetrini

Benché io mi sforzi non riesco a riprodurre il problema.

Puoi fornire la lista dei pacchetti che hai ricompilato con -ipv6 per manifestare il problema ?

Io ci provo ma il bug sembra abbastanza offuscato, forse è una concomitanza di eventi molto rari...

Dopo questa ho esaurito le idee...

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Puoi fornire la lista dei pacchetti che hai ricompilato con -ipv6 per manifestare il problema ?
> 
> 

 

http://nopaste.info/972948e406.html

non so quanto sia importante, ma io sono su amd64

----------

